# how do you ff proof an exo-terra??



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I've recently bought a 12x12x12 exo-terra to use as a temporary home for some dart frogs, not sure what kind yet but they'll be my first. I've seen that the exo-terras need to be fruit fly proofed, but i can't find how to do it anywhere. any help would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

The easiest way is to sell it and buy a zoomed.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Do a search for exo terra mods (or zoo med, as the modifications are more or less the same). These are a couple that came up right away:

Mods to the exoterra

New exoterra- fruit fly proofing

Also, you may want to upgrade to a larger size tank sooner rather than later and get working on a more permanent home for your future darts. The 12 cube will be a nice grow out/quarantine tank, but it will quickly become too small for any darts.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

what would be some good starting frogs? i really like the Varadero imitators but idk if thumbnails would be good for my first frogs, i've done lots of research and preparation and think i could handle thumbnails but i'm not sure


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

ryangreenway said:


> I've recently bought a 12x12x12 exo-terra to use as a temporary home for some dart frogs, not sure what kind yet but they'll be my first. I've seen that the exo-terras need to be fruit fly proofed, but i can't find how to do it anywhere. any help would be appreciated greatly!


We have a exo terra also what we did was we bough clear tubbing. The ones you use for fish tank pumps buy the smallest one. Measure how long you will need and cut. Then take a blade and slit the tubbing open. Put it on all the areas that it will be needed. It works very well you might get one or 2 that get out so you can put a small jar of vinegar near tank. There you have it no mess no waiting and doesnt harm the frogs. If you dont have frogs in it yet u can also put a little clear silicone to keep tubbing in place. good luck ....


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

My question is where can they get out? The top has two small openings on the rear part that you can slide shut, and the front panes of glass used as doors seem to have a pretty good seal (atleast in mine).


----------

